# training books for hunting???



## midge

hi is there any books/dvds that will help me with training a vizsla, im hoping to get a pup next year and want to get some knowledge on how to train her for hunting along with my goshawk.. thanks ciaran


----------



## gunnr

I have no idea how to train a Vizsla to hunt with a Hawk, but man that would just be really cool to watch.
Maybe some history on Pharoah's Hounds and Ibizen's would be be helpful? ???


----------



## jas

Oscars mother is trained to a hawk, it was realy cool to see it perched in tthe garden with the Vizsla next to it but i have no idea how they trained it, though the breeder did suggest some dvds.

http://www.paulfrenchvideo.com/gundog_training.html


----------



## bounce

Don't know much about falconry or hawking, but from the bibliography of "HERE'S TO THEM THAT SHOOT AND MISS" (http://www.vizsladogs.com/ARTICLES/falcon1.htm)

"Bird of Jove" by David Bruce, Texas A&M University Press; 
"Falcons Return" by John Kaufman & Heinz Meng, William Morrow & Company; 
"The Peregrine Falcon" by Carl R. Green & William R. Sanford, Crewswood House, Mankato, Minnesota;
"The Hungarian Vizsla" by Gay Gottlieb, Nimrod Book Services, Hants, England


----------



## jas

Here are some pics of Oscars mother with a falcon. click on the Falconry link on the left!


----------



## Crazy Kian

Where? is there a link?


----------



## jas

Ooops!! Sorry, here it is

http://www.prettypoint.co.uk/


----------



## treetops1974

this is very interesting ... using a dog to hunt with birds (for birds I assume).

I guess the dog plays the same role in the hunt - uses his nose to find game and point, flush and retrieve. Does the falcon / hawk replace the gun?

how does this work?

very cool


----------



## midge

yep the bird replaces a gun.. it is far more sporting and is a more natural way.. have a look at this there is no dog but just to show what some birds can do 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6L1nPwKZ6do


----------



## treetops1974

ciaran - that is the coolest thing!

i just got into the hunting upland game this fall with my V ... I've been working on my wife to get another V ... but I may have to re-think my strategy ... I want a bird! 

maybe for the sake of my marriage I'll stick to begging for the additional V - but hunting with a bird is very interesting. Is it common in North America? 

G


----------



## midge

lol.. i honestly don't know here in ireland it is becoming popular.. i know over in u.s you have to do some tests and get a mentor... oh and your first bird you have to trap it from the wild.. it has to be the best of all countryside sports theres nothing better than going out with your bird and watching a dog work absolutely fantastic!!! i cant wait to get my vizsla and work with my birds.. what books did you use for working your dog?


----------



## bounce

Midge-

Found a WHV site that was extolling the virtues of the breed with Hawks and Falcons. (http://www.wirevizslas.com/falconry.htm#falconry) Unfortunately, from snooping around the husband (who from the writing looked to be the hunter) seems to have passed on, but the wife may still be a valuable resource.

T


----------



## Vlicked

Sorry to be so stupid. But V and hawk hunting in tandem?? That's pretty dang cool. What is the typical game one would hunt with such a pair? I've never heard of this.


----------



## jas

I believe they still hunt pheasant with the falcon


----------



## midge

hi guys thanks very much for the website will have to get a read at it... hunting with a hawk or falcon and vizsla...... when the dog finds the game be it rabbit,pheasant,partridge,hare, or any other game species the dog stays on point until the quarry is flushed and the hawk is released and takes pursuit after it... if using a falcon the dog holds point and the falcon is released until iy gains height of up 2000ft once this happens the quarry is flushed and the falcon makes a stoop and takes the quarry (not always the case the quarry often gets away)


----------

